# Honey and chicken injuries



## LadyGothic (Aug 17, 2013)

I know this sounds strange. Let me start with saying I own a dog boarding business and one of my first clients was a dog that had been bitten by a poisonous snake. After several months of changing raw honey out on his muscle (because the skin was gone) his spot was the size of a quarter and started out as the size of a steering wheel. Well when my favorite rooster got attacked by our other rooster, and blu-kote didn't seem to be doing anything I decided to put raw honey on his neck. A week later his skin was back and we were moving him back outside. I keep raw honey in our home at all times and now want to have a bee hive!!!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree! I've extolled the healing properties of raw honey for many years now for wound healing and, finally, the medical field have recognized it too and now have dressing materials impregnated with honey~called Medi-honey~for persistent wounds. 

I've used it on my own burns with fantastic results, with an ease of the pain immediately and with no evidence of a blister or inflammatory process by the very next day. 

In my book, raw honey is right up there with vinegar in health benefits for human and animal alike. I've used it in my sheep husbandry in bolus doses in a recipe for a health tonic, along with the raw vinegar and garlic. I've seen amazing results there too.


----------

